# White spots



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

First a very small, bright white spot appeared on the screen and remained for a couple weeks. Then a second one 20 centimeters away. I washed the projector, to no avail.

What could cause this ?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of projector is it? What is the brand and model #number#? I am going to take a guess that it's a DLP.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a Optoma HD600X bought 2 years and half ago. Does that sound like a common issue?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I suspect your DLP chip needs replacement. But I would definitely wait for a 2nd opinion to chime in here. If it's possible can you take some video and still shots of what you are seeing?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Almost certainly a bad DLP chip. Start looking for a new projector. You could call Optoma to ask what it might cost but they will likely require you to send it in for an estimate. Ask about some accommodation on the cost to fix it...not likely but one should always ask on a product that does not reach a normal life expectancy.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Well that stinks. Any idea of the price they may announce once they receive it?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, no idea. Make sure that you know what the charge is for an estimate before sending it.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

In some cases you can buy the DLP chip on the open market and replace it yourself. I frequently see them between $100-200, so I'd say $150 in parts. Note, you must replace the DLP chip with the same or compatible part ##.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, thanks a lot for the info people.


----------

